# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Cladding on brick

## libos04

HI,We are looking at renovating the exterior of our home. We are considering weatherboard a bit of painted brick (all in same colour), but also considering a mix of weatherboard and vertical cladding (like Scyon axon). We would like to keep the roof as tile and just have it painted. The problem we have is that there are no safeet on the side of the house, which means we can't do weatherboard/cladding that require a stud because they'll protrude out further than the roof. Do you think we should just paint the brick on the side? Or does anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks!

----------


## libos04

I guess what I'm asking is - Is there any type of external cladding that can be fixed directly to brick without stud or frame?

----------


## DavoSyd

Like with glue?

----------


## Stormwalker

You could render the brick?

----------


## rebuildr86

u can only render the brick if it is non glazed and non painted or else there will be a bit of prep work which would make it more feasible and a better finish to clad with recessed joined fibrecement sheets on a low profile batten frame. its just not possible to stick it to brick because of top coating problems.
the problem with no frame installs is that brickwork is simply jist not straight enough for the perfectly straight haditex blueboard. A frame, even a small one, solves this by making only square regions of the sheet coming into contact with its supporting frame rather than blobs and points. if direct fixed to the brick, the sheet will soon crack and ruin your texture coat.
So in short, first find a good texture coating company who is accredited by dulux acratex , is somone u can trust and has good people skills. the texture coater is the most important trade involved, and u must ensure that they quote for the full 4 coat system, joins, fastcoat, texture coat, and membrane. Then find a blueboard installer, who will use lasers to install a perfectly flat low profile frame for a perfect smooth job.
have a look at what harditex and acratex acrylic render looks like. It really is a a superb way to update a brick wall.
tip. choose light colours and dont skimp out on the final topcoat.

----------


## rebuildr86

another option, to go back on what i said precuously about being unable to render painted brick. its kind of untue thanks to polymer modified renders, such as acratex p4oo renderwall.
this stuff is pricey but cant br used to render painted walls. however only really feasible when the mortarlines are shallow.
if u have deep mortar lines, more than about 3 mm, just go the blueboard harditex route as the wall would need 2 coats and the plasterer whould need to be on site for 2 days just to render the area. this render then needs to be texture coated with acrylic render as well and a membrane topcoat. https://www.google.com.ph/url?sa=t&s...zf077WXXNO3DVO

----------


## NZC

> u can only render the brick if it is non glazed and non painted or else there will be a bit of prep work which would make it more feasible and a better finish to clad with recessed joined fibrecement sheets on a low profile batten frame. its just not possible to stick it to brick because of top coating problems.
> the problem with no frame installs is that brickwork is simply jist not straight enough for the perfectly straight haditex blueboard. A frame, even a small one, solves this by making only square regions of the sheet coming into contact with its supporting frame rather than blobs and points. if direct fixed to the brick, the sheet will soon crack and ruin your texture coat.
> So in short, first find a good texture coating company who is accredited by dulux acratex , is somone u can trust and has good people skills. the texture coater is the most important trade involved, and u must ensure that they quote for the full 4 coat system, joins, fastcoat, texture coat, and membrane. Then find a blueboard installer, who will use lasers to install a perfectly flat low profile frame for a perfect smooth job.
> have a look at what harditex and acratex acrylic render looks like. It really is a a superb way to update a brick wall.
> tip. choose light colours and dont skimp out on the final topcoat.

  He can't batten/sheet the wall, there's no soffit. The brick will be tight to the back of the fascia. 
Your just going to have to paint it or leave it as is.

----------


## rebuildr86

yeh i just saw the photos on the other website. i had lost that vital piece of information from my brain.
rendering this monstrosity is out of the question.
i still think it could be cladded with a minor change to the roofline. im wondering why you dont want to touch the roof OP?
if your budget considers even the possibility of cladding, adding a nice sharp flashing line up at the roof would really make it look newer.
if not, then i can see a very good possibility of tieing flashing in under that weatherboard onto a framed gladding system, althought i really think that its best to make the whole thing cladded , aesthetically. thats just an opinion though.

----------


## libos04

Thank you everyone for your input. I think after reading these and having more a think, we might be best to just paint the brick and add some timber batten features where there are soffit.
What do you think? I don't know why the photos didn't show up here - I will try adding now

----------


## libos04



----------


## pharmaboy2

I wonder if an architect could give you some professional advice.  Painting  brick is very hit and miss.  There might be some options with cladding some of it, colouring the roof tiles, maybe removing the edge tile and replacing with a sharp fascia, and rendering the front retaining walls. 
before you sink 10’s of thousands into it, I’d pay for professional input for options

----------


## rebuildr86

agree with pharma.
settling for paint is really just a waste of time. u may as well not bother. that sounds harsh, but painted brick looks terrible. much worse than a nice feature brick.
be thankful its not mission brown brick.
i think i can inspire u with this onr picture of james hardys sycon sheets on a building kike urs.  https://goo.gl/images/j5kWts

----------


## rebuildr86

also, chexk out insulclad and other polystyrene cladding manufactururea. thats taking off and can go straight on brick. but it is quitr thich so would end up rewhiring modification to the roofline or that timber.

----------


## rebuildr86

look at the phoyos at the bottom of this page. tgey are doing exactly what u want to do. looks pretty straight forward and cheap.

----------


## rebuildr86

External Wall Cladding

----------


## joynz

> 

  The look of the house would be improved by painting the verandah roof and trim something a bit darker like Woodland Grey. 
Perhaps spend the $150 for a Dulux colour consultant.  You get cash back on paint. 
Also,  give the mortar a good scrub on the wall along the drive way.  Looks like moss.  Maybe wet and forget or similar would work too for the moss?

----------


## rebuildr86

is this in leeming by any chance, i think i recognise this  house haha.

----------

